# Effekt: Kamera wackeln?



## Robsen (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tut oder Erläuterung wie ich einen Effekt erstellen kann, wo das ganze Bild wackelt. Es soll folgendes passieren. Man sieht auf eine Fläche und ein Schriftzug kommt von hinter der Kamera vor die Kamera und kracht auf die Fläche. Bei diesem aufkrachen soll dann das ganze Bild (Kamerasicht) wackeln.

Ein Begriff dafür würde mir schon reichen, damit ich ein Tut suchen kann.


----------



## meta_grafix (15. September 2004)

Mit welcher Software?

Ich mache sowas mit Premiere Pro 1.5 oder After Effects. Das Bild ein bisschen zoomen und mit Keyframes die Position, Neigung oder beides kurz animieren.

Servus


----------



## Robsen (15. September 2004)

Achso sorry, das hatte ich natürlich wieder vergessen . Ich nutze Adobe Premiere 6.5. Danke für deinen Tip. Mal sehen ob ich das einigermassen umsetzten kann.


----------

